# Pic test



## Yakpilot (Feb 9, 2007)

testing testing....


----------



## Yakpilot (Feb 9, 2007)

Any ideas why I can not load a sig pic????

Unable to save image


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 9, 2007)

Lemme check what u have set up...


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 9, 2007)

Ok fixed it and edited some.... Looks good..


----------



## Yakpilot (Feb 9, 2007)

still no good very frustrating...


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 9, 2007)

I can't see any image in your sig (that may just be me). I can see text but no pic


----------



## Yakpilot (Feb 9, 2007)

Ya.... I cant upload the pic ...any ideas????


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 9, 2007)

Try an uploading site such as Free Image and Video Hosting - Photo Image Hosting Site : Photobucket.com (need to register). It is what I use


----------



## Yakpilot (Feb 9, 2007)

still no good tried PB says to large. its the size of a postage stamp...18kb
This is a waste of time....


----------



## Yakpilot (Feb 9, 2007)

Whew....took long enough......


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 9, 2007)

And ur welcome u ungrateful fu*k...


----------



## Yakpilot (Feb 10, 2007)

God it's good to be back in New York again. Thanks....
I miss that type of greeting.

Thanks Gnomey!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 10, 2007)

The pot is now stirring and you might not like it...


----------



## evangilder (Feb 10, 2007)

Your avatar picture looks like it was taken in Camarillo. Is that your airplane?


----------



## Yakpilot (Feb 10, 2007)

Yes it is. I got it in a 3 way trade from Gary S. I traded my Yak 52 for a 337 then for the 50. As soon as it warms up I will fly it back to Mich.


----------



## Yakpilot (Feb 10, 2007)

Now it is the pic of my old bird.....


----------



## evangilder (Feb 10, 2007)

I knew it looked familiar. I recognize your old bird too. I may have a shot or 2 of that one around somewhere too.


----------



## Yakpilot (Feb 10, 2007)

Nice job! You have nicer pics of my bird then I do...LOL I have some pics that I took with a cheezy sony cam. Just picked up an Eo 10 OLY. I bet your using a Cannon???


----------



## evangilder (Feb 10, 2007)

Canon? Please....  I'm a Nikon guy. If you are ever interested in getting some air to air stuff and have someone to fly a photo ship, let me know. I'm always willing to cheat gravity for some great shots.


----------



## Yakpilot (Feb 10, 2007)

I just checked your website out. In my personal opinion…..you should be commended for your work at the cemetery! Darn close to drawing a tear or two….

I think you have the same sense of pride that I do….. Stopping the fascists in WW II.

I will keep the air shots in mind as we have a Yak 11 and a Yak 3/9 that should take flight soon. The pics will need to be shot from the back end of a B 25.

So far a Yak 11, 9, 50 52’s and a 47 T bolt. All in formation …… if we can get them all running at the same time….. LOL None of us could come close to that type of quality.


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 10, 2007)

Lemme tell ya Yaker, Eric is the man u want... Some of his shots are amazing in quality and angle....


----------



## evangilder (Feb 10, 2007)

Sounds good to me. Where are all of these gems currently? I foresee some nice static shots as well as some good air-to-air.


----------



## Yakpilot (Feb 14, 2007)

Yeah should be good.8) 

Planes are scattered at the moment. 50 is Cali as you know…. 52s are all over hell’s half acre…. The 3/9 is here at PTK. The 47 tbolt is here at Kalamazoo.

The 25 is here also at city airport. I just got done helping polish it with a Milwaukee wheel.
I can’t even raise a coffee cup after 3 days of that sh*t.

The Idea was all of us to converge at Reno or AZ somewhere


----------



## evangilder (Feb 14, 2007)

I could probably do AZ for a shoot. I am in California, so it's not far. I would have to plan accordingly.

I am working out the travel arrangements for Aviation Nation in November. I should be able to get the press credentials for full access!


----------

